# The final word about ICS has been passed down by T-mobile...



## phitch

T-Mobile USA Sorry for the mix up. Lg did confirm that the G2x would not get ICS. ^AS

[background=rgb(237, 239, 244)]There you have it -- call T-Mobile and demand a switch, because you are never going to get the drivers to have ICS fully functioning on the G2x! Way to go Nvidia and LG![/background]


----------



## bigdig

Even the g2x is not getting it, the o2x will get it for sure. And o2x is identical device to the g2x, that means we will get the drivers

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phitch

The O2x will most likely not get ICS either. Here is why I say that look at every single Tegra 2 Harmony device. None of them so far has gotten ICS update, because Nvidia simply doesn't want to support it. Without those drivers we aren't going to see ICS on the O2x. The only device that I have hopes for is the Galaxy R getting it and then some reverse engineering to get the drivers to the G2x.


----------



## churd83

phitch said:


> The O2x will most likely not get ICS either. Here is why I say that look at every single Tegra 2 Harmony device. None of them so far has gotten ICS update, because Nvidia simply doesn't want to support it. Without those drivers we aren't going to see ICS on the O2x. The only device that I have hopes for is the Galaxy R getting it and then some reverse engineering to get the drivers to the G2x.


You know the Asus tf101, Acer a200, 500, and 100 have ics with the Tegra 2.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdig

phitch said:


> The O2x will most likely not get ICS either. Here is why I say that look at every single Tegra 2 Harmony device. None of them so far has gotten ICS update, because Nvidia simply doesn't want to support it. Without those drivers we aren't going to see ICS on the O2x. The only device that I have hopes for is the Galaxy R getting it and then some reverse engineering to get the drivers to the G2x.


The o2x is getting ics is q2 or q3- that has been officially announced by LG....

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phitch

churd83 said:


> You know the Asus tf101, Acer a200, 500, and 100 have ics with the Tegra 2.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


You do realize they have Tegra 2 Ventana chips, the G2x has a Tegra 2 Harmony chip, I mean you realize that... right? They use completely different architecture and therefore completely different drivers.


----------



## phitch

bigdig said:


> The o2x is getting ics is q2 or q3- that has been officially announced by LG....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


No, they said both O2x and G2x would get it in Q2, they pushed the O2x release back to Q3. Do you really believe that they are going to release it?


----------



## tumi67

Can some one reverse ingineer the nvidia tegra driver so ICS can be finish for the G2x and Ox2 already!!1


----------



## missaellpzchvz

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phitch

Just enough time for them to then say sorry we couldn't do it.


----------



## Dralan

phitch said:


> Just enough time for them to then say sorry we couldn't do it.


Just in time for Jelly bean to be released first.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodgefan67

LOL this has been going back and forth for awhile now, i will believe it when i see it


----------



## night_crawler

The viewsonic gtablet is a harmony board and team drh has reversed engineered a working kernal for hardware exceleration can that some how be used as a base for a working g2x kernal???


----------



## phitch

Nope, I may have misquoted it but G2x use Ventana and not Harmony, so this doesn't do us any good really.


----------



## chipis

Hell YEA! So we are getting ICS on p999?


----------



## daedric

* LG outs Ice Cream Sandwich update for the Korean Optimus 2X*


----------

